# Spiny flower mantis / Pseudocreobotra w. (from Deutschland/)



## Minicuk (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

here are my Pseudocreobotra w.

Just two (beauty) pictures

Bye


----------



## Djoul (Aug 15, 2007)

I love it


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

They're beautiful. Can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 15, 2007)

Indeed beautiful!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

Zeg hallo waar heeft gekregen u die bidsprinkhaan?


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

Sparky can you write in English (or German,or French) please.

Bye


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2007)

oh sorry i thought you were dutch. :? sorry

Ceux-là sont jolis mantids. où vous les avez obtenus ?

pardon my french :lol:


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

I'm French but I have cost this mantids in Germany

Hallo,

ich bin Franzosich aber ich habe kaufen diese mantoden in Deutschland.

Bis bald

Bye


----------

